# NGOS/Volunteering in Lisbon



## shortumum (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear all

I am currently in Lisbon, for about 6 months, where I study and have a small job. I would like to volunteer 1 day a week for an organisation where I could be useful and where help is appreciated. My degree is in humanities and I am not sure I have any relevant academic or technical skills, my Portuguese is basic although Im improving it and I am quite confident in talking basic Portuguese. Now Im wondering whether there are any organisations/NGOs where I could help with?

I have volunteered with children, in schools, with adults with learning difficulties before. So perhaps I could help out in a youth centre? I dont want to take away any jobs, so ideally I thought I could work for a charity but then again, I am not sure whether I can be of any help without speaking fluent Portuguese. Any help and advice is appreciated. Ive been to some websites (bolsavoluntariado etc) but most of them are in Portuguese so Im not sure whether its worth applying there.


----------

